

Error on Google Maps (White Spot) - How can that happen? - Devko
http://g.co/maps/fcg2t

======
jfricker
Looks like the aerial camera operator stuck his gum in the wrong place. Har
har.

Or perhaps the home owner was sunbathing and asked Google to obfuscate for the
good of mankind.

------
rorrr
If looks like there was something very bright there, probably a sun
reflection, and older digital sensors have a problem with that, it's called
"blooming" and "streaking". Basically the charge in one "pixel" is so high, it
leaks to the neighboring pixels.

Example:

<http://www.aerith.net/misao/pixy/tutorial/blooming.html>

